# 20hp yamaha to jet?



## amk (Dec 18, 2014)

I had a 20hp Yamaha 4 stroke on my 16ft I converted to a jet jon after I destroyed the lower unit on my outboard. Could I just get a jet foot for the 20 and put it on a 1448 riveted? the motor was short shaft but Im thinking that's more to do with the lower unit?


----------



## amk (Dec 18, 2014)

I didn't even see jet doctor offers one that small so I guess it stops there


----------



## lowe1648 (Dec 18, 2014)

Check out outboard jets site. Looks like Yamaha 30hp 4 stroke is as small as they have listed.


----------



## amk (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm told the 25 and 20 have the same lowers so hopefully they come out with something


----------

